# new to this first time growing..



## bbrown (Sep 16, 2018)

Was wondering if anyone could tell me if they are doing alright or what i might be doing wrong..not looking for the best bud the first time around. Just trying to learn..and there is a lot to learn..lol.. i am not 100% sure but i thinking about 5 weeks old now


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 17, 2018)

Welcome, for now they all look fine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2018)

They look healthy, but are quite small.  They most likely need more/better light.  What is that light in the middle at the top?


----------



## bbrown (Sep 17, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> They look healthy, but are quite small.  They most likely need more/better light.  What is that light in the middle at the top?


They are 12w full epectrum leds..i am wanting to get a better light..i am having troubles on figuring out witch is the best..i was looking at a 1000w bestva...are they good lights?


----------



## bbrown (Sep 17, 2018)

bbrown said:


> They are 12w full epectrum leds..i am wanting to get a better light..i am having troubles on figuring out witch is the best..i was looking at a 1000w bestva...are they good lights?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2018)

Hamster Lewis is getting very good results with some inexpensive LEDs that are available from Amazon.  Sorry, but I can't remember exactly what they are.  Check out some of his threads.

Your plants really look healthy and happy.  I'll bet if you get some good light in there, you will get some great growth.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 30, 2018)

Update on the new light... they have grown massive since the last pic..going to start flowering in a few days


----------

